# Pen Mill Lathe



## sboyd (Jan 1, 2006)

I have one of the Pen Mill Lathes for sale
I believe it has all the kits. Assembled only,Never used.

This mill has the ability to:
spiral cut
mill flats
cut precision tapers 







(Not actual photo-example only)

This mill and included kits originally cost arond $800

First $ 500 plus shipping will take it.
I can be reached at 309-208-5199
I am located in central IL.


----------



## BUGSY (Jan 1, 2006)

who makes this and do they have a web site....this might be what i am looking for...to turn spirals..........thanks bugsy


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 1, 2006)

Bugsy,
http://www.milllathe.com but they no longer exist and are out of production. They were sold by woodcraft. I have one and I know three others who also have one.I thought all of them had been found, but Scott found this one at a woodcraft somewhere. flutes, tapers, and probably other kind of stuff. It needs a dremmel tool to power the cutter, but a foredom tool works better...more power and the foredom can use 1/4 in router bits. It comes with the parts needed to hold a dremmel tool and the foredom tool holder parts are extra. Find out exactly what Scott has in the way of kits. I use the fordom knockoff by HF and have the foredom 44T handset.  It does cut spirals, facets, flutes, tapers, and probably other stuff. 
do a good turn daily!
Don




> _Originally posted by BUGSY_
> <br />who makes this and do they have a web site....this might be what i am looking for...to turn spirals..........thanks bugsy


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 1, 2006)

Beall makes a device that can do spirals that fits your existing lathe.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 1, 2006)

The Beall Lathe Wizard, but I think when the last one is sold there will be no more made. I don't find any on the Beall ltool co. website. J.R. Beall makes some incredible kalediscopes. If you've never seen his work, take a look at http://www.bealltool.com/jrbeall/index.htm

Legacy makes ornamental mills and they have a small one for doing pens and small spindles. It is powered by a laminate trimmer. Check it out at http://www.legacywoodworking.com

do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by dfurlano_
> <br />Beall makes a device that can do spirals that fits your existing lathe.


----------

